# Edison's Frankenstein (1910)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's a nice article about a new book and DVD release of Thomas Edison's film version of *Frankenstein*.

Yup, March 18th is the 100th anniversary of the release of this flick and BearManor Media is releasing "Edison's Frankenstein" by Frederick C. Wiebel, Jr., along with a restored DVD.

It is really interesting how the one surviving copy was located a few years ago and is now again available. I have seen it for sale elsewhere, doubled up with Nosferatu, but more details are in the story.

I have never seen this film but definitely have it on my list of "musts."

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr...hr/columns+(The+Hollywood+Reporter+-+Columns)

Frankenstein (1910 film) - Wikipedia, the free [email protected]@[email protected]@/wiki/File:Frank-1910.jpg" class="image"><img alt="" src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/3/35/Frank-1910.jpg/200px-Frank-1910.jpg"@@[email protected]@en/thumb/3/35/Frank-1910.jpg/200px-Frank-1910.jpg


----------

